

Obesity in middle age protects against dementia - crhulls
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/new-research-being-fat-in-middle-age-cuts-risk-of-developing-dementia/2015/04/10/c87512ec-df52-11e4-a1b8-2ed88bc190d2_story.html?hpid=z4

======
fixxer
Is it because they die of other things earlier?

